# Fall 2021 Turning Challenge



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2021)

Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced. Below are the details:

*Project:*

Chalice, goblet, or other drinking vessel. 
*Wood:*

Project can be turned out of any combination of materials but some portion of the piece must be wood. 
*Requirements:*

The piece must be usable, i.e. holds liquid
The piece must have a stem or elevated support for the cup
*Deadline:*

Pictures of your piece may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Saturday 10/16/21 at 11:59pm EST
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the following 4 days and conclude at 9pm EST on Wednesday 10/20/21
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.
I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in! 

Picture is for example of the project.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm in, here's my entry, what's taking everyone so long?

1/2" tall, holds maybe 1 ml if I'm lucky, of course surface tension means you would probably need to shake it like crazy to actually get anything out of it.  






Fun chalenge Lou, already starting to think about some design ideas.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 1, 2021)

I've got one as well! Looks like Tim and I are ahead of the curve!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb (Sep 1, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> I've got one as well! Looks like Tim and I are ahead of the curve!
> 
> View attachment 215423


That's gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 2, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> I've got one as well! Looks like Tim and I are ahead of the curve!
> 
> View attachment 215423


Wow, that was a quick turning


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks @Barb & @Lou Currier and I wish I could enter this one, but like @trc65 this was from a prior challenge. This one was from our multi-axis challenge. What's interesting is now that we have a number of these under our belt, I'm finding I'm starting to incorporate more ideas and experiences into new projects.  And that's the beauty of these challenges; always learning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm in!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Joker9 (Sep 2, 2021)

Im in. Heres my entry.
Sycamore wood 10" tall, gold paint on top lip and bottom. 3.5" wide at rim, 4" foot. Was a present tp our pastor recently.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 2, 2021)

Look what @trc65 Tim started

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 2, 2021)

Meeeee, what did I do?

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 2, 2021)

Me thinks it was implied that pieces finished before challenge begun were fair game.
I’m in…how strict is the “holds liquid” requirement?


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 2, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced. Below are the details:
> 
> *Project:*
> 
> ...


Wow, your three entries are incredible. Love the off center turned middle one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2021)

TimR said:


> Me thinks it was implied that pieces finished before challenge begun were fair game.
> I’m in…how strict is the “holds liquid” requirement?


No holes or cracks that liquid could pour through but if the crack or defect was near the rim I would accept that.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2021)

TimR said:


> Me thinks it was implied that pieces finished before challenge begun were fair game.
> I’m in…how strict is the “holds liquid” requirement?


Only if it hasn’t been shown or entered in any other challenge.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> Im in. Heres my entry.
> Sycamore wood 10" tall, gold paint on top lip and bottom. 3.5" wide at rim, 4" foot. Was a present tp our pastor recently.
> 
> View attachment 215443


Nice looking chalice. Is the top piece for the bread


----------



## Joker9 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes it is. It has a slight inward curve.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm in, with few shows coming up (One more art show and my season is officially over) I should have plenty of time to come up with something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 1, 2021)

I think I see something emerging from this log

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## trc65 (Oct 1, 2021)

That's got potential!

Thanks for posting Lou, I've been so caught up in fall projects that I forgot about the challenge. Moving it to the top of my list now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 3, 2021)

Coming along nicely…anyone else got something in the works

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 3, 2021)

Pretty grain patterns on that piece!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 3, 2021)

Looking nice Lou

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 3, 2021)

Finish day today. There might be an entry in here somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Finish day today. There might be an entry in here somewhere?
> 
> View attachment 217033


Those are all awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 4, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Pretty grain patterns on that piece!


I think it's eucalyptus but not certain. Very tight grain pattern and a lot of other stuff going on. Putting a finish on the cup and then going to attempt the stem...praying that it doesn't fly off  I will be using a tennis ball in the mouth of the cup with slight pressure to minimize vibrations while doing the stem.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 4, 2021)

Here is my entry…

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Here is my entry…
> View attachment 217039
> 
> View attachment 217040


Nice cup Lou! The grain really popped with the finish. I love the shape of it. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2021)

Only 8 days left....let's see those entries!!!


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 8, 2021)

Here's my "official" entry.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my "official" entry.


Very nice and elegant....what is the wood??


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 8, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice and elegant....what is the wood??



Cherry, from my neighbors backyard. I have a bowl and hollowform for them, and may have to throw this in as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 8, 2021)

Beautiful chalice! Or at least it looks like a chalice to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9 (Oct 9, 2021)

Like what yiu did with the stem


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 9, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> Like what you did with the stem


I like the base more than the stem....nice and thin


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Oct 12, 2021)

This was a piece of unknown wood at my local club picnic and auction this summer. Just a simple kuska cup, but very pretty wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful cup, great to see a different style! Love the wood, whatever it is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok, finally cueing up my entry. Sycamore with 3 captured rings.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 13, 2021)

Beautiful and stylish, love the rings!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2021)

Any last minute entries 

@trc65


----------



## trc65 (Oct 15, 2021)

Yep, I'll have an entry in tomorrow, could have finished today, but had an hour and spent that time playing with my video hollowing system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 16, 2021)

Brandy snifter, wood is apple. About 3.25" tall and 2.5" wide.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 16, 2021)

OK?! That ain't blue! I don't smoke and I got a blue lighter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 16, 2021)

I don't smoke either, that's my little jet lighter I use for burning trash, sealing twine, starting fires and electrical heat shrink wrap. 

Those little Bic lighters are worthless for anything other that a size reference in pics. If I ever see a blue one laying in a parking lot, I'll pick it up for use as a prop, otherwise, not worth the $1.50 or whatever they sell them for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2021)

I will get the voting poll up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 16, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Brandy snifter, wood is apple. About 3.25" tall and 2.5" wide.
> 
> View attachment 217459
> 
> ...


Nicely done Tim, the proportions look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 16, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Brandy snifter, wood is apple. About 3.25" tall and 2.5" wide.
> 
> View attachment 217459
> 
> ...


Very nice shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 16, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I don't smoke either, that's my little jet lighter I use for burning trash, sealing twine, starting fires and electrical heat shrink wrap.
> 
> Those little Bic lighters are worthless for anything other that a size reference in pics. If I ever see a blue one laying in a parking lot, I'll pick it up for use as a prop, otherwise, not worth the $1.50 or whatever they sell them for.


I stole mine from a pile of stuff on a dresser at home. I agree the plastic ones aren't much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 17, 2021)

The Voting Poll is open... https://woodbarter.com/threads/fall-2021-turning-challenge-voting.46749/


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 18, 2021)

Great job everyone; another excellent challenge!


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> If I ever see a blue one laying in a parking lot, I'll pick it up for use as a prop, otherwise, not worth the $1.50 or whatever they sell them for.


'xactly where I found mine!


----------

